# Citizen



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Citizen radio watch, multi-zone. Anyone know much about them please?










Mike


----------



## samkarti (Apr 4, 2013)

This multifunctional analogue watch can receive the time signals of five different radio transmitters: The DCF77 in Germany, the JG 2 AS in Japan, the MSF in England and two others. Here http://www.watches-i...manufacturer=54 you can find more specifications of citizen


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Samkarti, useful info.

Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice Design.


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a funky looking watcb


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

*watch


----------

